# As if I needed another reason not to eat squirrel



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:zombie: 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070125/ap_on_fe_st/don_t_eat_the_squirrels


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

I'll admit. I'm curious as to what squirrels taste like now.

Probably have a nutty finish.


Forgive me.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Ack...:zombie:

I could never eat squirrel anyway. Here's some pictures of the little dude I raised from a pup after he fell out of his nest during Hurricane Ivan. He had to be fed puppy formula every few hours with an eyedropper for the first few weeks I had him. I took him to work with me in a soft-sided cooler (yes, I have an awesome and very understanding boss  ) until he got to the point he could be moved to a cage and was eating solid food (only needed formula a couple of times a day). It was a bittersweet moment when he was ready to be returned to the wild...lots of fun memories of that cute little guy.

Skywalker Squirrel 1
Skywalker Squirrel 2


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

GG,You got all the fixins for a good stew in your house,Cat and Squirrel


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

skullboy said:


> GG,You got all the fixins for a good stew in your house,Cat and Squirrel


yuk, yuk, yuk! Don't forget the dog! Why don't I just go all out and fricassee my fiance, too! I mean, if we aren't supposed to eat humans, why do they taste so much like meat?


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

OHMIGOD! That is A DOR A BLE!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> yuk, yuk, yuk! Don't forget the dog! Why don't I just go all out and fricassee my fiance, too! I mean, if we aren't supposed to eat humans, why do they taste so much like meat?


Humans in a stew?Thats just wierd.Everyone knows you always BBQ a human.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

The Jeffrey Dalmer cook book?????????:zombie:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....meat.........


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Grapegrl, you so totally rock! Congrats on a successful release! Speaking of squirrels, check out this picture my hubby took on a trip to chicago. Don't worry, the fuzzbutt got away. Because he knew the hawk was there. The hawk didn't have a chance...cool pic though.

squirrel & hawk


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

ghostie said:


> Grapegrl, you so totally rock! Congrats on a successful release! Speaking of squirrels, check out this picture my hubby took on a trip to chicago. Don't worry, the fuzzbutt got away. Because he knew the hawk was there. The hawk didn't have a chance...cool pic though.
> 
> squirrel & hawk


Thanks, ghostie! It was a really rewarding experience and he was such a little sweetie. Love that pic you posted--what a fat little dude! We have several resident hawks here on the property and a whole family of owls out back, so our squirrels have learned to be very cautious!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

"Meat's meat and man's gotta eat!" (Farmer Vincent, _Motel Hell_)


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

grapegrl said:


> Thanks, ghostie! It was a really rewarding experience and he was such a little sweetie. Love that pic you posted--what a fat little dude! We have several resident hawks here on the property and a whole family of owls out back, so our squirrels have learned to be very cautious!


I know what you mean. We live on a hill overlooking an highway (roadkill) so we get a lot of raptors; Hawks, Falcons, Bald Eagles and Owls. It's really interesting to see how the squirrels react when one flies over. Here's a pic of one on our deck. They're really cool! (I know raptors are only sucessful hunting 20% of the time, but I always scare them away. I don't allow hunting on my deck!) This hawk was hunting a squirrel about ten feet away and when I went to shoo him off, he ignored me because he was in "hunting mode". They're beautiful and fun to watch though...









(just to the right of the top of the cross tombstone)


----------

